# I cantered bareback!!



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

I cantered bareback today! So exciting and fun! I'm sooo proud of how far my girl has come! There was even a stud in the stall thats in the arena and she wouldn't even bat an eyelash at him! Here's two videos I got:
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=112863938909364&notif_t=video_processed
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=112861898909568&set=vb.100005572750554&type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

It was my first time too! No crit. please  I just realized I put this in the wrong category...Sorry!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Good for you!


pssst -- even logged in I couldn't see the videos.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks! I'll upload the vids to YT hopefully tonight so you guys can see them!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Aha! Here they are!


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

That is awesome!!
Wish I could ride bareback - even at a walk on my round boy it hurt my tailbone, I am very envious of you.


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Looking good up there. Have fun!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Horsequeen08 (Jun 24, 2007)

Wow you did AWESOME for your first time! I was a wreck for mine- all over the place, falling on his neck during down transitions-great job!! You sound like me right now, cuz I just cantered my mare bareback for the first time. I've ridden bareback before, but not with her cuz she is super slippery and very sensitive. So I know just how glorious and proud you feel! Congrats and keep up the really good riding! Even your feet don't swing!  Good seat!


----------



## Stichy (Jan 25, 2013)

Thank you so much for the comment horse queen! The down transitions are always hard!


----------

